# "I'VE FIGURED OUT WHY THE FOLEY MESS HAS ME SO DURNED M



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

"It's just this simple. The Republicans acted like Democrats. I expected more of them. Perhaps that's been the problem with the Republicans for the last several years. The spend like Democrats. They grow government like Democrats. And now in the face of a sex scandal, they obfuscate like Democrats.

Scandals involving pages are not new. Do you remember Gerry Studds? He was a Democrat congressman from Massachusetts In 1983 Studds, and a Republican named Dan Crane were both caught having sexual relations with pages. Crane a 17-year-old female, Studds a 17-year-old male. Both admitted their wrongdoing ... and the House Ethics Committee decided to do nothing more than issue a reprimand to both.

Crane apologized. Studds refused to do so, saying that his sexual encounter with the male page was nobody else's business. You might also be interested to know that Congressman Studds took his 17-year-old boy toy to Morocco for their little sex tryst. Why? So that he wouldn't be violating any laws here at home. Studds was 46 years old at the time. Did Studds' relationship with this boy bother Democrats at home in Massachusetts? Evidently not. He continued to be reelected until he retired in 1996. ( MASS. must really be a place with no morals at all, this guy, Kennedy, Barney Frank ect :eyeroll: )

One is left to wonder what would have happened in the Democrat-controlled House Ethics Committee if only Crane had been caught. Was the punishment limited to reprimand only because there was also a Democrat involved? .

One thing we do know ... there was no Democrat House leader back then saying that Democrat leaders failed to protect the children in their trust. That was left for Nancy Pelosi in the current scandal. In the Studds matter no Democrat suggested that the Democratic leadership be questioned as to what they knew about Studds' behavior, as Pelosi is doing now.

Trust me on this one. Pelosi's main concern is not protecting "the children." Her main concern now is maximizing the political advantage from this whole sordid mess. "

What is wrong with the people in congress on both sides of the aisle it seems nothing but power is important to them, not the country not children nothing but power. 
When I see a congressman with few exceptions I feel disgust.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'd say ... the entire siuation (corruption of whatever sort) is compounded by "No Term Limits" ...

Once one is in power they are tough to useat, scandal aside ...

Personal power at any given level with no end is sight ... is a tantalizing thing.

Once any scandal winds up in the crosshairs of the opposing party It's viewed as a means to expand, strenghten and entrench ones self and the party.

Term limits would reduce the sense of power by all envolved.

It would lessen power to attack and lessen the likelyhood of foul play and scandal from leaders sense of being bullet proof.

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with both of you. The democrats shouldn't make to much of this. The reason is they are more often caught in scandals and when they are they show little remorse. They certainly have a double standard. One that holds republicans accountable, and holds democrats to no accountability. 
I say throw the bum out and get on with the countries business. They should throw out most of the incumbents. Very few are worth the nail to tack their hide to the wall. What a bunch of power hungry no goods. Most people in office now wouldn't have had a good enough reputation to run for dog catcher back in the 1960's, but societies expectations have been headed to the gutter for a long time now. Nothing surprises me anymore. 
You hear little from our politicians until it gets close to election. The adds the past few days are a pain in the rear.

You know Bob I suspect the republicans are acting like democrats, because they think society has become so government dependent. To bad they are right. Still it doesn't excuse their lack of guts to do what's right.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

WHHAATTT! have you guys been sleeping you talk as if this is something new!!!

Bobm you are right about the people off Massachusetts, sort of! We think we are great intellectuals and look down on middle America as primitive and slow. If you have cows in your town you must be a dumb hic! You should go to Cambridge Mass the origon of this mind set "in my opinion" near Harvard university and just walk down the street. If you do this you will realize these intellectals can barely cross the street and look down on others only to elevate themselves. So in short its not the morals and ethecks of our citizens its just we are that DUMB. My proof is Edward Kennedy, the cost of living in this state and your last post!


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

decoy, i totally agree with the term limits till we have them things will never change in washington.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> WHHAATTT! have you guys been sleeping you talk as if this is something new!!!


No, I think Bob knows it's not new. My guess he feels the same as I do. We post things like this in the event someone is sleeping and needs the information. Also, even though this has been going on for some time, and we have grown to expect it, the double standard still shocks us.


----------

